
Go to All the Meetups, they said… - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/go-to-all-the-meetups-they-said-f4c52d41dc30#.6nr1x3wue
======
x1798DE
> As a woman coming from a non-technical background (physics)

That's a new one for me. I guess she means her connections aren't in software,
but physics is like the most technical non-engineering field I can think of.

------
dj325
I have friends who embarked on a similar path. They found it much easier to
join meetups where the focus was on help building stuff rather than
networking. G'luck!

